

The Dangerous Seduction of the Lifetime Value (LTV) Formula - ad93611
http://abovethecrowd.com/2012/09/04/the-dangerous-seduction-of-the-lifetime-value-ltv-formula/

======
QuasiAlon
all valid points. from my experience, it's important to perform a cohort
analysis alongside the cLTV analysis. these complement each other and bring in
more insights and clarity as to what's going on in your business and how well
your churn/expansion assumptions held in the past. Jason Cohen from A Smart
Bear also has a lot of interesting insights on the LTV calculation and use.
For example: [http://blog.asmartbear.com/why-i-dont-like-the-ltv-
metric.ht...](http://blog.asmartbear.com/why-i-dont-like-the-ltv-metric.html)

